# Gallery - Show off your corrections using a DA



## John P (Mar 3, 2010)

I am considering buying either a DA or rotary, and I'm so indecisive I'm even annoying myself 

I have done many, many searches, read countless threads, sticky's and watched many videos. The are so many varied opinions between DA or rotary and it's easy to find many peoples recommendations on what to buy, basic use, and saying how effective or not a DA is. 
However, I have found, that its not an easy search to do as far as seeing what people have actually achieved in terms of corrections using a DA specifically.

So, if you have had some results using your DA which you are really pleased with, or not so pleased with and would like to show them, I would love to see your work, so please post your before/after photos, 50/50's or a link to your thread containing your work.

Hopefully seeing your work will show what a DA machine is capable of, it will help me make a decision, and also help other potential forum members looking to buy in future.


----------



## Adrian Convery (May 27, 2010)

Does the Rupes count


----------



## TurboAD (Apr 10, 2013)

I am going to buy a DA I think


----------



## farley2708 (Apr 19, 2011)

my mates black vectra with a replacement wing he had fitted (i think it came off a brillo pad salesmans' car)
before


during


after


----------



## John P (Mar 3, 2010)

Gosh quick replies, thanks. Some really impressive results there. 
@Adrian, I'm going to take a look at the Rupes now.
@Farley, which machine were you using?


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

You couldn't have searched too hard John. Most pros are using MF pads with DA's for compounding mate. And thats not including the Rupes Bigfoot that is the latest must have item.....


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

And as you can see I used the 3 stage 3M system, but I replaced the green 3M pad with the Green Chemical guys hexlogic pad :thumb:


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

You shouldn't base your choice of machine from photographs posted here. A DA, rotary, Rupes, Flex, even a polish by hand can all give stunning results "in the right hands", and that's the key really, how confident are you to start polishing with the slightly riskier rotary compared to the comparative safety of a random orbital?


----------



## John P (Mar 3, 2010)

S63 said:


> You shouldn't base your choice of machine from photographs posted here. A DA, rotary, Rupes, Flex, even a polish by hand can all give stunning results "in the right hands", and that's the key really, how confident are you to start polishing with the slightly riskier rotary compared to the comparative safety of a random orbital?


Thank you for your honest advice I really appreciate it 
What you say about basing choice on photos is completely true, but I wasn't absolutely sure of a DA's capabilities so to see the results, rather than just reading what people say, really helps me. 
By the sound of it, a rotary is the preferred tool for many, especially pros because of the reduced time it takes over a DA to do the same correction, but only if that person is experienced enough or has learned the correct technique.

To be honest I'm a fairly careful, and methodical person, and I'm relatively confident that I would be careful enough with either after I had practiced and learned the correct technique on scrap panels. Although I don't have a paint thickness gauge, and don't particularly want to buy one at this stage so its always going to be an educated gamble to an extent - the risk of thin paint or a mistake is always there.
With that in mind, if a DA can achieve exactly the same end finish - can it? I suppose I am leaning towards a DA, only because of the lower risk factor. The time a correction takes is not really a problem for me, as I'm by no means a pro, so as long as It can get there in the end, and its capable of removing RDS and swirl's etc.

I'm just a worrier and want to make the right decision, not damage anybodies car and not end up buying both really, so thanks for helping and for posting what you have achieved with your DA's. Still very interested to see people's work.

Thanks again, John


----------



## Scotty Pro (Nov 12, 2008)

Is this purchase just for personal use on your own car, or are you doing all the families cars. I have one car and I use a Buff Daddy, it is more than adequate for one car. Once the paintwork is polished to perfection you just have to keep on top of it with a good wash routine.


----------



## Scoobycarl (Aug 13, 2011)

Heres my 2 pence on the subject mate,i gave my vectra a mini detail today and cracked out my meg g220 2 da polisher,(only had it a year and had its first outing today )
Now i got good results with it by just compounding with menzerna fg500 but would have been a lot quicker with my rotary but maybe more mess with a rotor. As i work in a bodyshop as a panel beater/painter i can handle a rotary polisher but i was quite supprised today, i wet flatted a couple of scratches 2000 then 3000 trizact and the meguiars g220 v2 buffed it up to a shine as good as my rotary ! Did not think it would cope with wet flatting and buffing,
Id say the obvious really a da is safer and less agressive and in my oppinion not as messy with clean up.but i would prefer to have both at my disposal as if you can master them both you can cope with all possibilities.


----------



## farley2708 (Apr 19, 2011)

John P said:


> Gosh quick replies, thanks. Some really impressive results there.
> @Adrian, I'm going to take a look at the Rupes now.
> @Farley, which machine were you using?


Kestrel DAS-6 orange Hex with Menz pf2500 then a white hex pad with sf4000


----------



## Magic Detail (Jul 25, 2010)

A thread of a car corrected with the Rupes. http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=303539

But as mentioned, any paint type can be corrected by any machine in the right hands. Technique counts for 90% of the results.


----------



## Smithyc1987 (Feb 2, 2013)

Heres some ive done recently both with das6 pro and sonus pads megs 105/205


----------



## John P (Mar 3, 2010)

Scoobycarl said:


> Heres my 2 pence on the subject mate,i gave my vectra a mini detail today and cracked out my meg g220 2 da polisher,(only had it a year and had its first outing today )
> Now i got good results with it by just compounding with menzerna fg500 but would have been a lot quicker with my rotary but maybe more mess with a rotor. As i work in a bodyshop as a panel beater/painter i can handle a rotary polisher but i was quite supprised today, i wet flatted a couple of scratches 2000 then 3000 trizact and the meguiars g220 v2 buffed it up to a shine as good as my rotary ! Did not think it would cope with wet flatting and buffing,
> Id say the obvious really a da is safer and less agressive and in my oppinion not as messy with clean up.but i would prefer to have both at my disposal as if you can master them both you can cope with all possibilities.


Thanks carl, that's really useful, unbiased info comparing the two types.

Carl you mention that you wet flatted a couple of scratches, is that because the DA would have struggled, or was any machine polisher not solely suitable for the type of scratch you were working on?

A common paint defect I see (living in the country) and which I would like to be able to eventually deal with hopefully, are the type of scratches you see down the side of cars when they scrape past a hedge on a narrow country lane. Like a key scratch, only much lighter.
Which tool would be best suited for this type of scratch, if any? Here is just an example I found on google



Sorry for all these questions, probably very mundane to many experienced users, but I want to make the right choice so I really appreciate all of your help and seeing what you have done. Thanks


----------



## Stevesuds (Jun 11, 2012)

When correcting with a DA do you all crank them up to 6 and use pressure?


----------



## Dcally (Apr 14, 2013)

Think i will be investing in one of these soon some great results


----------



## e32chris (Sep 21, 2011)

heres a good comparison of what you can do with da or rotary

http://www.kdskeltec.co.uk/guides/paint-correction

might help with the decision


----------



## John P (Mar 3, 2010)

e32chris said:


> heres a good comparison of what you can do with da or rotary
> 
> http://www.kdskeltec.co.uk/guides/paint-correction
> 
> might help with the decision


Thanks Chris, a very useful comparison there 
The last part of the table in your link is the reason I am undecided and asked for photos of peoples work with a DA, so I could see the extent of correction people have actually achieved. 
Particularly interested to see before/afters if anybody has attempted scratches like the example in post #15, as they are just the type of scratches I would like to be able to eventually correct as best I can.


----------



## bobbyjoeufb (Dec 29, 2011)

Here's my post using my da to removing parking damage from my car.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=282189&highlight=Bobbyjoeufb


----------



## John P (Mar 3, 2010)

bobbyjoeufb said:


> Here's my post using my da to removing parking damage from my car.
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=282189&highlight=Bobbyjoeufb


Wow great results there, just what I hoped to see, that looks perfect - thanks for posting the link :thumb:
With all the advice, information and great results everybody has provided, also being completely new to machine polishing, I think I'm going to buy a DA.

Thanks everybody who has offered advice, its very much appreciated


----------

